# Happy Birthday, Chief Longwind!



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 30, 2017)

Wishing you a very happy birthday. May the year ahead be filled with peace and blessings. And pasties. And perch. And happiness and love.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Chief!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Chief!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 30, 2017)

Have a wonderful birthday, Chief! I hope things are well with you and DH. I miss you around here.


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday Chief


Josie


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 30, 2017)

Yo Chief! Have a good day!!


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 30, 2017)

Happy Cooking GW!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 30, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Hauoli la hanau Chief!!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 1, 2017)

Here's wishing the happiest of birthdays, and all of God's blessings in the coming year to you, big brother.

I hope you know how much you are missed around here.

But that's mostly because we have bad aim... 

But seriously, we could use your wit, wisdom, and warm heart. I hope to see you 'round more often.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 1, 2017)

Happy birthday Chief !


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 1, 2017)

Happy belated birthday, Chief!   Here's hoping all is well, and you are having a nice, relaxing birthday weekend.


----------

